# Are Roots Good?



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm getting crazy for roots, they are often sculptures themselves, and I was wondering if they were strong enough to make a good slingshot. I think it depends upon the wood of course. I've made two so far, what do you mates think about roots? Thanks, Bob


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic Bob, are unique works, I always thought that you are very creative.

Cheers .... Alf


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Fantastic Bob, are unique works, I always thought that you are very creative.
> 
> Cheers .... Alf


Thanks Alf. What do you think about making catapults from a root?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I think they look amazing and they look like they would make good slingshots!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Fantastic Bob, are unique works, I always thought that you are very creative.
> 
> Cheers .... Alf


Thanks Alf. What do you think about making catapults from a root?
[/quote]

I have long been looking for roots but I have no luck, I love his whimsical ways, when I'll find one.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> I'm getting crazy for roots, they are often sculptures themselves, and I was wondering if they were strong enough to make a good slingshot. I think it depends upon the wood of course. I've made two so far, what do you mates think about roots? Thanks, Bob


darn it Bob i was going to make a joke but you have already made such good looking slinger out of one i couldn't! oh well here goes anyway............... roots go great in soups and seasonings in all kinds of food. there i said it!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

They really do look fantastic Bob! I love the way you were able to join the two like that via pinning them together. Very clever.
I have a fair bit of root walking sticks I'm working on and drying but haven't looked or seen anything I could have used for a
slingshot. However, seeing how you did that first one does lend to ponder next time out.









sean


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Bob you do fantastic work on anything you make._
_As for the question,I believe roots are strong enough for a slingshot. As in any fork it depends on the wood, grain etc._

_Jim_


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

newconvert said:


> I'm getting crazy for roots, they are often sculptures themselves, and I was wondering if they were strong enough to make a good slingshot. I think it depends upon the wood of course. I've made two so far, what do you mates think about roots? Thanks, Bob


darn it Bob i was going to make a joke but you have already made such good looking slinger out of one i couldn't! oh well here goes anyway............... roots go great in soups and seasonings in all kinds of food. there i said it!
[/quote]
Yes mate, you're right, but not only they're good as food. Men has always been getting roots for many purposes, for istance "Maca", whose scientific name is Lepidium meyenii, is a perennial plant belonging to the family Brassicaceae. It grows wild in Peru at 3 - 4000 meters above sea level and its cultivation dates back to 1600 BC. The root has exceptional nutritional properties and were already known to the Incas, who considered it a gift from the gods. After Spanish conquistadores maca was also known in Europe where it was particularly appreciated for its positive effect on fertility and aphrodisiac properties increasing libido and enhancing sexual performance of both sexes.
Another plant used in Brazil, where the term originates, is the "Ptycopetalum olacoides Liriosma ovata or" better known as "Muira - Puama" in the local language, a small tree a few feet high, whose resin has strong stimulant properties on the nervous system and libido both male and female. Muira Puama is the basis of many well trained in medicine. "Muira - Puama" is a bush another 2 to 4 meters which grows particularly well in the basin of the Amazon and of which the natives chew the bark or make boil together bark and roots getting a powerful drink that endeavor even in their tribal rituals. "Muira - Puama contains a resin with strong effects on the central nervous system stimulant and libido, in large doses can be slightly irritating to the gastric mucosa.
Now, let's think to find a good root antler of one of these trees, wouldn't it be nice to handle such a powerful catapult?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> _Bob you do fantastic work on anything you make._
> _As for the question,I believe roots are strong enough for a slingshot. As in any fork it depends on the wood, grain etc._
> 
> _Jim_


I agree with you Jim, I think oak may be one of the strongest, at least among the trees we can find in Europe. Also Chestnut should be great and has got a beautiful grain.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Now that is something different!
Very artistic and you did a splendid job finishing as well.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> _Bob you do fantastic work on anything you make._
> _As for the question,I believe roots are strong enough for a slingshot. As in any fork it depends on the wood, grain etc._
> 
> _Jim_


I agree with you Jim, I think oak may be one of the strongest, at least among the trees we can find in Europe. Also Chestnut should be great and has got a beautiful grain.
[/quote]that would be interesting, i dont think i have seen an chestnut sling yet!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Roots sure look good!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

this is an interesting subject, not only are you making stunning pieces from root Bob but you also know your 'roots' so to speak

I am curious to see if the differing wood types have equally different grains within the root systems, there is a large drainage channel in the local woods, with i believe, is a monumentally large ash tree that has many root parts showing.

Does anybody know if slicing a piece off would damage the tree in any way?

Something akin to removing a bow stave from a tree's side


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> this is an interesting subject, not only are you making stunning pieces from root Bob but you also know your 'roots' so to speak
> 
> I am curious to see if the differing wood types have equally different grains within the root systems, there is a large drainage channel in the local woods, with i believe, is a monumentally large ash tree that has many root parts showing.
> 
> ...


wow! an interesting question


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> this is an interesting subject, not only are you making stunning pieces from root Bob but you also know your 'roots' so to speak
> 
> I am curious to see if the differing wood types have equally different grains within the root systems, there is a large drainage channel in the local woods, with i believe, is a monumentally large ash tree that has many root parts showing.
> 
> ...


I think it's unfair to nature to cut parts of roots from a tree; when we see roots it means they are off the ground, but usually the tree is alive. I gather roots of dead trees, that often are on the bed of rivers or in forests. I think oak, chestnut and ash are good roots to make slingshots, perhaps many others I still don't know.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> I think it's unfair to nature to cut parts of roots from a tree; when we see roots it means they are off the ground, but usually the tree is alive. I gather roots of dead trees, that often are on the bed of rivers or in forests. I think oak, chestnut and ash are good roots to make slingshots, perhaps many others I still don't know.


I agree, I would not harm the root off a living tree, however, if it was known for a piece of root to be harvested, like timber is from the upper parts without detrimental damage, then it might be an interesting avenue to investigate, in limited research, I mean only a slice from a large root, not severing it then it may be ok

Is there any arborists among us?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> I think it's unfair to nature to cut parts of roots from a tree; when we see roots it means they are off the ground, but usually the tree is alive. I gather roots of dead trees, that often are on the bed of rivers or in forests. I think oak, chestnut and ash are good roots to make slingshots, perhaps many others I still don't know.


I agree, I would not harm the root off a living tree, however, if it was known for a piece of root to be harvested, like timber is from the upper parts without detrimental damage, then it might be an interesting avenue to investigate, in limited research, I mean only a slice from a large root, not severing it then it may be ok

Is there any arborists among us?
[/quote]
"if it was known for a piece of root to be harvested, like timber is from the upper parts without detrimental damage, then it might be an if it was known for a piece of root to be harvested, like timber is from the upper parts without detrimental damage, then it might be ok"
Finally I agree with you. It would be interesting also to listen to an erborist as you suggested.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well, I hope this one is answered Bob as I am very curious now

I will say this, please, anyone reading this topic please DO NOT cut the root of a living tree, at least until an expert has advised

On another note, please continue to make your dead root masterpieces







they are stunning


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> well, I hope this one is answered Bob as I am very curious now
> 
> I will say this, please, anyone reading this topic please DO NOT cut the root of a living tree, at least until an expert has advised
> 
> ...


I will mate, thanks!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Now that is something different!
> Very artistic and you did a splendid job finishing as well.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Truly amazing Bob, and you are right about oak being one of the strongest woods, they used to build ships out of it. I think lignum vitae is the strongest wood in Europe but I may be wrong.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy originales y unicas, yo sólo he colectado una de encino que no he terminado, no es nada impresionante, la veta es muy recta, puedo decir que fue una decepción para mi. jeje


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Sling Jim said:


> Truly amazing Bob, and you are right about oak being one of the strongest woods, they used to build ships out of it. I think lignum vitae is the strongest wood in Europe but I may be wrong.


Lignum vitae is the densest wood in the world. Sinking like a stone in water. Oak is better described as tough as it isn't very dense or hard but has an interlocking grain that doesn't mind a bit of fiber violation.
Pretty cool roots there.
What AKM was saying above about spliting bow staves from living trees is right but not any tree can 'regenerate' the removed piece. Juniper trees can have staves split out of a main trunk with no damage to the tree and given enough time it will grow the wood back and it can then be split out again and again. This was a method used by native Americans. However if you did that to pretty much any hardwood tree then it may not kill it outright but the removed piece will never grow back. Maybe roots are the same with some trees not 'minding' a little harvesting. Spruce roots from live trees have been used for cordage for thousands of years, removing them does no harm to the tree.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Bob...wow.

I haven't even logged on to this site in months. I only clicked the link to see a few examples of what I couldn't do. I gave up trying to make a nice slingshot from lack of toolage...thought I would eventually just buy a couple.

But daaayum...what a great idea.

And then...my buzz was killed...dead...by IT. Please don't cut on a living tree, they whined...God...why is there no freaking escape from whiny ass freakin enviro bullcrap these days...God. It's a TREE. They GROW BACK. Cutting a small section of root from a big Oak tree will essentially do NOTHING to it. It's like hitting an elephant with a 1" dia dowel rod...NOTHING. It may make some weenies cringe...but the elephant is chewing it's cud...if they ruminate...I ain't sure...don't care enough to Google it...you get the point. God...we're hunters, right? Can we please quit it? Respect for nature is perfect...we should have it...but can we freakin stop with the PETA bs? Please...it's a freakin tree. By the time our grandsons are 30, there will be another generation of trees.

Sorry, but I've kinda had it with the mentality that if you use nature, you don't respect it.

Again...Bob...awesome, man.

Take care.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Smashtoad said:


> Bob...wow.
> 
> I haven't even logged on to this site in months. I only clicked the link to see a few examples of what I couldn't do. I gave up trying to make a nice slingshot from lack of toolage...thought I would eventually just buy a couple.
> 
> ...


i understand your frustration mr ST, but lets not start a flame war, its all conversation. everyone has the same right to an opinion.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i understand your frustration mr ST, but lets not start a flame war, its all conversation. everyone has the same right to an opinion.


You're right...I am too new here to be a DB. I apologize. I don't want to start the typical forum back and forth...as it is tiresome. Leftist utopian views are just really weighing heavy on me these days. This is an awesome forum, and I don't want to allow politics to tarnish my presence here.

Thanks for your service, NC.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Smashtoad said:


> i understand your frustration mr ST, but lets not start a flame war, its all conversation. everyone has the same right to an opinion.


You're right...I am too new here to be a DB. I apologize. I don't want to start the typical forum back and forth...as it is tiresome. Leftist utopian views are just really weighing heavy on me these days. This is an awesome forum, and I don't want to allow politics to tarnish my presence here.

Thanks for your service, NC.
[/quote]i feel much of the same on various different topics, but in the best interest of peace it is best for me at times to just remain silent, i look back on some posts i made when i first arrived here with s bit of regret basically because i do have the speak in a hard manner simply because of my background, and thanks for understanding.


----------

